# Handschuhe - Erhebliche Stärke



## Lenodia (15. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte einfach nur wissen wo ich das lernen kann. Ich habe bei buffed gestöbert und nichts gefunden. Ich habe hier im Forum geguckt und nur gefunden das ich das beim Lehrer lernen kann. Aber bei welchen. Ich habe mehrere abgeklappert und nicht bekommen.

Wäre super wenn einer weiss wo ich den finde.

THX


----------



## Artenus (15. April 2008)

Hi,

meines Wissen nachs kriegst du das beim den Sehern. Wenn du da nicht bist probiers mit Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste


----------



## Lenodia (15. April 2008)

alles klar danke dir.

war in thrallmar. habs beim letzten besuch übersehn.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

